# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1с сервер.

## mecker

Доброго времени суток. Возникла необходимость перейти на сервер с клиентского варианта 1с. Установил сервер на PostgreSQL, настроил, добавил базу. Требует лицензию на запуск сервера (пока не могу себе позволить ее), в связи с чем скачал в топике с платформами раздатчик лицензий на 500компов в виртуальной машине (раздает и на сеть и на сервер), он есть в списке сетевого окружения, в Hasp написано что все ок лицензии раздаются. А при запуске клиентской 1с (на том же компе) требует все равно лицензию на запуск сервера. Что делать подскажите пожалуйста. Не могу найти ответ. Нашел ручной патч на сервер, а что куда закидывать не могу найти.

----------


## iLexy

> Доброго времени суток. Возникла необходимость перейти на сервер с клиентского варианта 1с. Установил сервер на PostgreSQL, настроил, добавил базу. Требует лицензию на запуск сервера (пока не могу себе позволить ее), в связи с чем скачал в топике с платформами раздатчик лицензий на 500компов в виртуальной машине (раздает и на сеть и на сервер), он есть в списке сетевого окружения, в Hasp написано что все ок лицензии раздаются. А при запуске клиентской 1с (на том же компе) требует все равно лицензию на запуск сервера. Что делать подскажите пожалуйста. Не могу найти ответ. Нашел ручной патч на сервер, а что куда закидывать не могу найти.


Лицензия на 500 компов не имеет отношения к лицензии на сервер. Клиентская лицензия (на любое кол-во мест) и лицензия на сервер - это две разные лицензии. HASP LM по сети умеет раздавать только клиентские лицензии, а лицензию на сервер на другую машину выдать нельзя.

----------


## nick-name

Mimo-UniDll_v3 пишут помогает..............

----------


## olegkriv

> Mimo-UniDll_v3 пишут помогает..............


Мне помог, подтверждаю.

----------

john916 (28.12.2021)

----------


## Lucifer_SPb

> Доброго времени суток. Возникла необходимость перейти на сервер с клиентского варианта 1с. Установил сервер на PostgreSQL, настроил, добавил базу. Требует лицензию на запуск сервера (пока не могу себе позволить ее), в связи с чем скачал в топике с платформами раздатчик лицензий на 500компов в виртуальной машине (раздает и на сеть и на сервер), он есть в списке сетевого окружения, в Hasp написано что все ок лицензии раздаются. А при запуске клиентской 1с (на том же компе) требует все равно лицензию на запуск сервера. Что делать подскажите пожалуйста. Не могу найти ответ. Нашел ручной патч на сервер, а что куда закидывать не могу найти.


Поставь лицензию на сервер 1С.

----------


## Dargont13

а можно поподробнее как? сейчас вожусь с сервером 1с развернутом на SQL, и не могу победить гребенную лицензию 1с Сервер

----------


## leontiyo

Mimo-UniDll_v4 на этом же форуме скачайте, следуйте инструкции (она на русском) и будет вам счастье )

----------


## Unregistred16

А всё-таки можно чуть подробней. После переименования оригинального techsys.dll в к примеру techsys_5.dll - разные варианты пробовал и добавления патченного techsys. Служба "Агент сервера 1С..." не запускается. 1с 8.3.21.1393, службу пытается запустить пользователь USR1CV8. Если убрать патченный dll и переименовать оригинальный в techsys, то всё запускается. Чо не так-то?! Вроде у всех же всё работает, расскажите подробней как патчить связку  sql - сервер 1с?

----------


## Unregistred16

Странные дела, в общем агент взлетел с Mimo-UniDll_v3...

----------

